# battlefield 1942 freeze fix on internet button



## emile44 (Jul 28, 2014)

your forum is easy to find on google so i send any bf1942 fan to the site that has this fix from here 

the gamespy master server is offline permanently 
so now when you want to update your server list on bf1942 your game locks up even windows may freeze its bug in bf1942 when gamespy is dead 
but fear not a new bf1942.exe was made that has new master server and fix the freeze here links

GameSpy shutdown and Battlefield 1942 (Page 1) / News and Announcements / SiMPLE | Forum easy fix or http://forum.bf1942.sk/gamespy


----------

